
Windows on the Deep - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/15/science/piloted-deep-sea-research-is-bottoming-out.html?action=click&contentCollection=science&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront
======
jtchang
Why does it cost $40,000 / day to run a submersible?

